# AIO Wasserkühlung



## Technikboy04 (8. Mai 2016)

*AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hey Leute,

Ich habe vor mir das Master Case Pro 5 zu kaufen. Nun bin ich am überlegen, ob ich meinen Scythe Mugen 4 Tower Kühler(Er sieht genauso aus, hat aber nur einen Lüfter. Ich hab leider nicht mehr die genaue Bezeichnung. Ist ca. 2 Jahre alt) gegen eine AIO Wasserkühlung tauschen soll. 
Ich habe einen i7 6700 non k und will diesen auch nicht übertakten. Die AIO Kühlung sollte dann aber schon 2x 140mm haben, da diese ohne Probleme in den Deckel meines neuen Case passen. Außerdem sollte sie schön leise sein und den Preis von max 100 Euro nicht überschreiten lieber 80 Euro. Mein Gehäuse ist im Schwarz Rot Stil gehalten. Dementsprechend sollte die AIO Kühlung auch dazu passen. Was sagt ihr dazu. Mach das Sin und wenn ja, welche Kühlung nehme ich. 

MfG. Technikboy04


----------



## MaW85 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Eine 80€ Wakü kannst du so vergessen, dann lieber ein Hochwertigen Kühler kaufen.
Und da du nicht übertakten willst, brauchst du auch keine Wakü.


----------



## Technikboy04 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Hast du eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Bequiet dark rock 3 wäre ganz gut.


----------



## NussiBussi (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Würde ich nicht machen.
Eher den Mugen weiterverwenden und den CPU-Lüfter auf die rechte Seite (blässt von rechts nach links).
Dazu einen 140er im Gehäuse-Heck und fertig.

Umstieg auf AIO WaKü bietet keinerlei Vorteile.
Deren Qualität lässt ab ca 3-6 Monaten zu wünschen übrig.
Wie laute Pumpe etc.

Zumal ein i7-6700 (non-K) nur eine TDP 65W hat...

Andere Meinungen?


----------



## freezy94 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Nimm lieber einen ordentlichen Luftkühler. Damit bist du definitiv besser bedient.


----------



## mr2insane (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Arctic Freezer 240 AIO, kostet um die 60€ und du hast nicht son schweren block im Computer


----------



## Farbfieber (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Also ich hatte bis heute die Corsair H110i GT 280mm Radiator im Push/Pull Betrieb mit 4x  Noiseblocker PK-2 drin und für 127€ (Lüfter nicht mit eingerechnet, da vorhanden) war ich von der Kühlleistung dieser AiO einfach nur total enttäuscht. Meine Prozessor (siehe Signatur) wurde mit dieser AiO einfach nur schlecht gekühlt. Für 127€ hätte ich mir mehr erhoft, und deswegen bin auch wieder auf meinen vorherigen CPU-Luftkühler umgestiegen (BeQuiet Dark Rock 3). Dieser kühlt meine CPU um ein paar mehr Grad runter und ist zugleich dabei sogar extrem leise und das obwohl er nur mit einen 120mm Lüfter betrieben wird. Deswegen muss ich mir der Meinung der anderen anschliessen, bleib bei deinen Luftkühler und scheiss auf AiO. Wenn Wasser dann lieber gleich richtig.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Ich kann dieses "AiO Wasserkühlungen sind für den A..." echt nicht mehr hören... 
Es gibt durchaus brauchbare Varianten und diese kosten auch nicht mehr als ein guter Tower-Kühler. Wie mr2insane schon sagte die Arctic Freezer 240 oder zB die von mir verwendete Enermax Liqmax II 240. Beide liegen im Bereich von 60-70 Tacken und liefern für "out of the box" gute Kühlleistung bei angenehmer Lautstärke. Vorteil der Freezer wären 4 mitgelieferte Lüfter. Bei der Liqmax hast du zwei per DIP-Schalter begrenzbare Lüfter
Mein leicht übertakteter FX 8370 läuft im Idle auf 31° und unter Spiele-Last bei max 45°, Prime95 nicht höher als 55° und das bei sehr angenehmer Lautstärke (gute Gehäusebelüftung vorausgesetzt). 

Da du jedoch nicht vorhast zu übertakten empfehle ich auch hier nicht unnötig Geld auszugeben und weiter bei deinem Tower-Kühler zu bleiben und ihm evtl einen zweiten Lüfter zu verpassen und/oder im Heck noch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter zu installieren für den Abtransport der warmen Luft. 
Solltest Du jedoch wie ich unbedingt mal so eine AiO-WaKü ausprobieren wollen, sind die beiden von mir genannten durchaus empfehlenswert. 
Die H110i GT von Farbfieber ist aus meiner Sicht überteuert vor allem in Anbetracht das man direkt erstmal die mitgelieferten Lüfter austauschen darf. Knapp 130-140 Tacken dafür das die Pumpen-LED farblich verändert werden kann und ich im Windows nen bissl Regler schubsen kann überzogen.


----------



## Leob12 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: AIO Wasserkühlung*

Also eigentlich ist eine AiO bei dir nicht nötig. Kostet Geld und ist lauter (2 Lüfter + Pumpe). 
Das Geld kann man vermutlich anders investieren, zum Beispiel in gute Gehäuselüfter.


----------

